# Black spots on pectoral fins



## Indigo88 (Aug 20, 2012)

I got a pet store betta and since this is my very first betta I was not aware that he was very sick when I bought him  I have had him for 3 weeks now and he has recovered from some problems but is still sick.

He had a severe case of fin rot when I bought him and it nearly ate his entire tail. I treated him twice with hydrogen peroxide topically and that seemed to cure the fin rot. He has about a quarter inch of new fin growth 

My fish currently has a few problems. He has black dots on his left pectoral fin. He had 3 when I got him and he now has 5. The dots are about the size of a grain of salt. He also has a few whitish raised patches on that same size that appeared a few days ago. I also noticed today that he has 2 small tears in his rear fins. I think these are salt burns though.

I am treating him with Melafix, Maracyn and Aquarium Salt. He has 2 t. salt in his 2.5 gallon, cycled, filtered (carbon removed) 82 degree aquarium. I also have been completing daily 35% water changes and adding Ammo Lock (because I think all the medication and water changes have damaged the beneficial bacteria in my tank).

I also have used salt dip baths the past 2 days and his white patches have been fading. I use 1/4 cup aquarium salt in 1 gallon water with all his medications added. I left him in for 3 mins the first day and 5 mins the second day. I watch him carefully and remove him if he looks stressed.

Please help! This is my first betta and I really like him. I know it would be easier to just let him die and choose a healthy betta, but I just can't do that. Please help me save my betta, Indigo.

Tags: ich, black spots, white spots, ick, columnaris, fungus, bacteria, sick fish, melafix, bettafix, maracyn, salt baths, dip baths, aquarium salt, torn fins, fin rot, hydrogen peroxide


----------



## kyasarin5 (Aug 8, 2012)

Please answer as many of these questions as possible. It will help us to help you and Indigo. Could you post a up close picture if possible? Pictures help a lot!  Sounds like fin rot to me, but I am not sure. I have had good results with maracyn II (minocycline) and aquarium salt one tablespoon per 5 gallons. I have read that others say the melafix can harm bettas if you use too much. I used to just put about a drop per gallon just so it would give the water an aromatic smell. I did the same thing with pimafix and added it with the melafix, just a few drops once or twice a day.

Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?


----------



## Indigo88 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for your answer kyasarin5! I tried to take some pictures, but Indigo moves constantly so I couldn't get any in focus. 

Housing 
What size is your tank? 2.5 Gallons
What temperature is your tank? 82 degrees
Does your tank have a filter? Yes, Carbon currently removed 
Is your tank heated? yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? none

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Dried Baby Shrimp and Betta Pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? Once daily 

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Daily
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 35%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Dechlorinator, Ammo Lock, Aquarium Salt, Marcyon and Melafix 

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? No
If so, what are the following parameters?
unknown 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? He has 5 black dots on his pectoral fin and white patches on his body between his gill and face. 

How has your betta fish's behavior changed? He is still acting normal  He loves his food and swims constantly. 

When did you start noticing the symptoms? He had fin rot when I bought him 3 weeks ago. Two more black spots (on his pectoral fin, not where the fin rot was) appeared last week and the white patches on his body are new (3 days ago). 

Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? Yes. I am treating him with Melafix, Maracyn and Aquarium Salt (2 t. in his 2.5 gallon tank). I have also used daily 3-5 min salt dip baths (1/4 cup salt/gallon). The white spots have been fading after these baths. 

Does your fish have any history of being ill? He has been sick the whole time I have had him (3 weeks).
How old is your fish (approximately)? I don't know


----------



## Indigo88 (Aug 20, 2012)

*Photos*

I attached a photo of my fish. The black spots look blue in the photo, and the whitish patch looks red.


----------



## Indigo88 (Aug 20, 2012)

*Photos*

Please help me help Indigo! I don't know whats wrong with him.


----------



## Indigo88 (Aug 20, 2012)

Do you think that he might have columnaris? His spots were initially white and now they are red.


----------

